# The serious question of beanies.



## Guest (May 21, 2009)

I get first critique 

I like the design, think it's kinda cool almost cookie monsterish. My only thing would be a tighter knit for the beanie, so it looks more like the home page pic, but that's just me. 

Good job
View attachment 1551


----------



## m_jel (Apr 21, 2009)

i kinda like them. i dig the loose-knit look, but just be sure its not so loose it'll be crappy quality


----------



## twin89 (Jan 21, 2009)

liking the beanies, but not the price lol, u somehow should lower that as most online retailers are able to sell beanies for like 15$ and at end of the season like around 5$. but the design is cool


----------



## snoeboarder (Sep 19, 2008)

spacecraft are real nice beanies


----------



## Guest (May 26, 2009)

You might wanna state what currency the prices are in if your looking at an international market.
Beanies look sweet though.

oh and if you want help gettin the word out here in Nz (Dunedin specifically - real cold so everyone rocks beanies, good market to hit) then I'd be happy to help out for some hook ups.

edit: and wanaka since thats where i spend most my weekends riding over the weekend


----------



## Guest (May 26, 2009)

I like them apart from the pom pom, I just can't bring myself to wear one but if you do another run without them later down the track I'd be keen.


----------



## braden (Feb 5, 2009)

thats the normal price of a beanie.. sorry to tell you guys that


----------



## Technine Icon (Jan 15, 2009)

I'd rock one!!


----------



## baldylox (Dec 27, 2007)

I think they are ugly and scream for attention.


----------



## Guest (Jun 25, 2009)

*Cute*

They're so cute, the little guy kinda looks like the cookie monster on the beanie.


----------



## baldylox (Dec 27, 2007)

vahnezah said:


> They're so cute, the little guy kinda looks like the cookie monster on the beanie.


READ: Trademark infringement


----------



## Vlaze (Nov 12, 2008)

cifex said:


> I think they are ugly and scream for attention.


Which would fit the majority of the "me" self-possessed Generation Y kids these days, perfect.


----------



## Guest (Jul 27, 2009)

cifex said:


> I think they are ugly and scream for attention.


x2. They're not my thing, pom-poms especially.


----------



## Guest (Aug 5, 2009)

not bad. any other designs coming up? i like the logo but the pom pom is a little bit much.


----------



## Guest (Aug 6, 2009)

I like them, they are a good start. I think you should come up with a few more deigns and some without the pom poms some people don't like those. But like I said its a great start I like the design and everything.


----------



## Guest (Aug 7, 2009)

Generally a brand shouldn't begin with a signature without also having other options. It looks a little unidimensional...like you didn't plan a future for it. Variety reads as ambition, simplicity makes it seem hobbyish and temporary.

Just my first impression. It's good that you do have the logo design though...it sparks conversation and brings people to your site, but to find what? That they can look like every other person who buys from you? Your color palette is very now, don't waste it with only one or a couple designs!!!

If you need assistance with designs and stuff feel free to message me or just talk to anyone who has any level of interest in what you are doing.

As others have said...the pom pom is a little off putting...certainly for me.

I like the ideas...if you have the ability and interest then I suggest going for it...the logo is indeed quite cute


----------



## jmacphee9 (Nov 11, 2008)

very kiddish..i dont expect many people out of highschool to actually wear one with any self respect.


----------



## Patrollerer (Jun 6, 2009)

Helmet = ultimate beanie it has a plastic shell keeps your head warm. stops run away snowboards from lodging into your skull. And wasting the time of ski patrollers to get your dumbass out of trouble because you misjudged your landing.


----------



## RidePowder (Oct 30, 2008)

nobodies gonna be looking at my beanie when Im rocking my Westbeach Moustache bandana! Yes


----------



## alaric (Aug 28, 2007)

Oh yeah. I'm gonna rock the deadmau5 head this winter


----------



## FLuiD (Jul 6, 2009)

alaric said:


> Oh yeah. I'm gonna rock the deadmau5 head this winter


That would be badass! He is playing in Aspen 9/2...damn work!


----------



## NYinfamous2k2 (Aug 5, 2009)

haha is this a freakin joke with those beanies, wearing one of those is just asking to get shit on till you run away crying blowing snot bubbles out your nose " stop making fun of meeeeee" Bwwwaaahahahaha


----------



## Guest (Aug 31, 2009)

I hate beanies. But if I liked them, your beanie would be pretty sweet. I'd buy one.
Your logo-guy looks like a combination between the Cookie Monster and that weird purple McDonald's blob thing, though.







*+*







*=*










I'm sad that I'm a dork now. I usually just wear a balaclava. Makes my head look like a ninja instead of an idiot.
...And if not, then it at least makes me look like a different kind of idiot than everyone else.


----------



## pawel (Oct 2, 2007)

they are nice if you are into this sort of thing but i wouldn't wear one, in my honest its what a child would wear!


----------

